# Question about 2014 P85+ constantly making noise for several hours while parked in the garage



## Jasper

I just bought a 2014 S a few days ago and notice it's been making noise most of the night and wondering what it is. I'm thinking it's battery cooling but not sure why. I last drive this morning abut 12hrs ago and since then only pulled in and out of the garage a few times.
It finished charging a few hours ago, and it's been unplugged.
I'm in AZ and the garage is 100 degrees right now at night and is that why something is running.
I tried turning off cabin overheat protection, and had the climate control set to off in the app, and also did a power off from the service menu but a while later something is still running.
The sound seems like it's the loudest in the right front fender well.
It has air suspension but it's not the compressor running, sounds kinda like a high pitch hum.

And another question about cabin cooling during the day, where I work for 10hrs a day there's no shade at all and my other car with tinted windows and windshield shade would still get about 165 degrees inside.
If I have the cabin overheat protection on, I'm sure it's going to run all day long. Is something going to wear out much faster since the AC will be running all day?
I know I'll lose miles during the day but that's not a big deal.
Thanks


----------



## JasonF

The “it just finished charging a few hours ago” part might be the biggest clue, depending on how much charging was done. Charging or discharging the battery is what causes it to generate the most heat (and then on board chargers generate a lot of heat as well, and are liquid cooled) which would make the coolant pump and possibly front cooling fans run for a bit.

The coolant pump sound by itself is very subtle, and sounds a bit like the motor that runs when you move the seat. You might hear gurgling too, but if either of those are loud you might want to have the coolant level checked by Mobile Service.

A high pitched fan noise would be the cooling fans, but you can tell when they are running, because heat is ejected out of the wheel wells.

The A/C compressor is more of a metallic buzz sound.


----------



## Jasper

JasonF said:


> The "it just finished charging a few hours ago" part might be the biggest clue, depending on how much charging was done. Charging or discharging the battery is what causes it to generate the most heat (and then on board chargers generate a lot of heat as well, and are liquid cooled) which would make the coolant pump and possibly front cooling fans run for a bit.
> 
> The coolant pump sound by itself is very subtle, and sounds a bit like the motor that runs when you move the seat. You might hear gurgling too, but if either of those are loud you might want to have the coolant level checked by Mobile Service.
> 
> A high pitched fan noise would be the cooling fans, but you can tell when they are running, because heat is ejected out of the wheel wells.
> 
> The A/C compressor is more of a metallic buzz sound.


Thank you, I had set the charge to 90% (will normally keep it at 80) the sound like like you said, it was subtle and not loud at all and a little gurgling too so much have been the coolant pump.
A new drive unit was just installed last week under warranty just before I bought it and I think they did an inspection the car so I figured they topped everything off.
One thing I do notice is after the AC compressor stops I can hear a little whine. So I think it's the bearings. Need to research if there's a DIY for that or needs to go to the shop.


----------



## JasonF

Jasper said:


> A new drive unit was just installed last week under warranty just before I bought it and I think they did an inspection the car so I figured they topped everything off.
> One thing I do notice is after the AC compressor stops I can hear a little whine. So I think it's the bearings. Need to research if there's a DIY for that or needs to go to the shop.


What kind of bearings do you mean?


----------



## Jasper

JasonF said:


> What kind of bearings do you mean?


I was looking at this site I found and if you play the 1st sound clip under abnormal sounds, says HVAC. Mine sounds no where near that, but just a little whining just before the HVAC fans stops spinning I guess it's the fans, I hear it by the right front tire.
https://teslatap.com/articles/sounds-of-tesla-vehicles/


----------



## JasonF

Ah, fan bearings...those fans are usually replaced as a whole unit, and are inside the sides of the front bumper, and might be accessible from the front of the wheel well.






It looks like Tesla does sell that item over the counter:

https://epc.tesla.com/en/catalogs/32/categories/720/subcategories/27617/systemGroups/53864
Left side one: 6007352-00-F
Right side one: 6008357-00-F


----------



## Jasper

JasonF said:


> Ah, fan bearings...those fans are usually replaced as a whole unit, and are inside the sides of the front bumper, and might be accessible from the front of the wheel well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Tesla does sell that item over the counter:
> 
> https://epc.tesla.com/en/catalogs/32/categories/720/subcategories/27617/systemGroups/53864
> Left side one: 6007352-00-F
> Right side one: 6008357-00-F


Perfect, thank you very much. Part online looks about $350, wonder what the labor charge would be.
I have zero knowledge on working on a Tesla, But on my other car I've done all kinds of work.
I watched a video how to remove the frunk, didn't look too hard. But didn't see anything on a quick search of changing the fans. Wondering if it's as simple as taking out 4 screws and unplugging, and putting the new one in.
Also, wonder how long it'll last as is since it's barely making any noise. Issue is, I drive the car to work and it has to sit in the AZ sun all day long and I'm thinking the fans are going to run most of the day.


----------



## JasonF

Jasper said:


> Perfect, thank you very much. Part online looks about $350, wonder what the labor charge would be.
> I have zero knowledge on working on a Tesla, But on my other car I've done all kinds of work.
> I watched a video how to remove the frunk, didn't look too hard. But didn't see anything on a quick search of changing the fans. Wondering if it's as simple as taking out 4 screws and unplugging, and putting the new one in.
> Also, wonder how long it'll last as is since it's barely making any noise. Issue is, I drive the car to work and it has to sit in the AZ sun all day long and I'm thinking the fans are going to run most of the day.


From watching a few more videos of the Model S bumper removed, it looks like the best place to access the fans are from inside the wheel well. There is an air intake inside there, and if you remove that piece, plus maybe the bottom piece as well, you should be able to access them.


----------



## Jasper

JasonF said:


> From watching a few more videos of the Model S bumper removed, it looks like the best place to access the fans are from inside the wheel well. There is an air intake inside there, and if you remove that piece, plus maybe the bottom piece as well, you should be able to access them.


Great thank you very much, I'll do some searching this week


----------

